# Light bearing concealment holster



## J_vogt (Apr 6, 2014)

I'm looking for a light bearing concealment outside the waistband holster for my M&P .40. I have a TRL 1 light on it now. I have seen some kydex holsters for the gun and light but i am hoping someone knows about a holster that has better retention then just the friction of a kydex... I use the TRL 1 at work and would like to leave it on the gun for OD carry... Any ideas would be appreciated!


----------



## Sgt45 (Jun 8, 2012)

I'm wearing a Sawyer Concealment right now with a M&P 9 Pro with a SureFire X300/U. I'm having one made for a Glock G41 with the same light. Both will be appendix carry.


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

Look at the G-Code holster. Also Galco makes some nice holsters as well. Safariland is another good well proven brand. Alien Gear and N82 holsters are also some other options.


----------



## TAPnRACK (Jan 30, 2013)

ZCS (Zero Concealment Systems) can make a custom kydex OTW carry and you can specify the exact light you are going to use. A retention screw is an option to control the retention on most models. Mine have been working great for a few years and I just ordered a few more.


----------



## Sgt45 (Jun 8, 2012)

Just re-read your post, for an OWB I'm using a Raven Phantom for a G21SF with a Surefire X300/u. I got it from their already made bin and had it in short order.


----------



## shaolin (Dec 31, 2012)

I use Raven also and they are good holsters.


----------

